# New french bulldog puppy pictures!



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

This is my new baby boy! He's only 4 weeks old, so i won't be able to collect him until the 5th august, possibly thinking about calling him jimmy..?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/malefrenchies8711006.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/malefrenchies8711005.jpg/


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Your pictures aren't working!


----------



## kingkongpet (Jul 12, 2011)

the pics are fail to show. fix it~!


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw a fawn with a black mask, I love dogs with black masks specially bullies. My frenchie is a fawn (we call her fawn) but some people call her a cream (I think she is too dark to be a cream).


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cute puppy! It looks like he's waving hello!


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

i think i just fell in love.. he is adorable!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Puppy belly! Adorable.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm so happy the pictures are up. I love Frenchy pups.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I need a French bulldog.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Ooh.. I love Frenchies! Love those little chubby bellies.. share more please!


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 29, 2011)

Saures... you have beautiful puppy. Your new baby boy is looking so cute.



Saures said:


> This is my new baby boy! He's only 4 weeks old, so i won't be able to collect him until the 5th august, possibly thinking about calling him jimmy..?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/malefrenchies8711006.jpg/
> 
> ...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Cutie! Cutie! Cutie!


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

More pictures! His ears are now sticking up, the breeders sent these through today


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

My head just exploded into cotton candy.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my goodness, i just may steal him.. he is SO adorable!


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

Got him home! New updated pictures!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Awww just look at him!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

He is too cute! Almost as cute as my puppy!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Can I request a picture of his tummy? He had a really cook marking in the earlier pictures, and I wanna see it now that he is older 

Oh, and Polywoggy, your link is broken in your signature.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been meaning to fix that for quite a while now. Don't really know why I haven't


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

That is one cute puppy!


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

sassafras said:


> I think I need a French bulldog.


I KNOW I need one!


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Can I request a picture of his tummy? He had a really cook marking in the earlier pictures, and I wanna see it now that he is older
> 
> Oh, and Polywoggy, your link is broken in your signature.


Of course! At first it was a really nice heart shape, but as he's grown older its slowly starting to just come into a slight patch.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG he is so adorable.


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

These new pictures are SOOOOOOOO cute. I literally just want to squeeze him haha.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

*died*

I love smooshie faces.


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh goodness he mastered the "I'm an innocent little puppy" eyes all ready. It is SOOOOOOOOO cute! My head exploded into gummy bears and skittles.


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Oh goodness he mastered the "I'm an innocent little puppy" eyes all ready. It is SOOOOOOOOO cute! My head exploded into gummy bears and skittles.


hes absolutely hilarious! He's so clumbsy and he completely zones out in his sleep too!!


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

i can't even get over how absolutely adorable he is! oh my goodness, that precious little face <3


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Oh goodness he mastered the "I'm an innocent little puppy" eyes all ready. It is SOOOOOOOOO cute! My head exploded into gummy bears and skittles.


And unicorns and glitter.
Adorable.


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh! He's so precious! I love Frenchies so much, please post more pictures


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, that is a really cute puppy


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

Jimmy got stuck behind the boxes under my bed.. haa


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

AW! This makes me want one so bad!!
He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ha Ha those last to are the best. "I am so sad my ear fell over" Look at that little smoochie face... I WANT!


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Urvashi (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh! The dog is very sweet......All The Best To You And Have A Good Experience With Him....


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## carlaxtony (Sep 20, 2011)

We really want a french bulldog!!! even more so now  gorgeous.


----------

